# 5 yr plan



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

what is this?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ummm...its what you would hope to achieve in 5yrs


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In history, a rolling series of economic development plans in communist countries.


----------

